# queen rearing at HAS



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

Does anyone know if there is going to be a queen rearing course at HAS this year.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Full schedule is here:
http://www.heartlandbees.com/2013%20documents/HAS%202013%20Speaker%20Schedule.pdf
I see at least one queen class in the laboratory.


General information about this event:
http://www.heartlandbees.com/


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey Phillip, are you going to HAS? I am signed up and will be there if nothing breaks around here. I went to the class last year and they do a lot of hands on work.

Johnny


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

I am planning on going if the funds let me. Same boat you are in. I am hoping to get second crop hay done then drive on out. I hope the classes for the queen rearing are good. Always like to learn something new.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

I am looking forward to it especially since (for a change) one is close to me. 20 minutes away yes!


----------

